# What happened to IHeartPowerviolence???



## Skit (Dec 1, 2017)

I miss that page. Those memes cheered me up on some shitty days. 
Where are you at Chief Skull??


----------



## XlilyX (Dec 1, 2017)

Fuck no, they're gone?????? This comes as a serious blow in an already troubled time


----------



## Skit (Dec 1, 2017)

That was some of the only worthwhile content on facebook


----------



## XlilyX (Dec 1, 2017)

Skit said:


> That was some of the only worthwhile content on facebook


Try "im gay and listen to false grind" 
Its not as good but it might help fill that void..


----------



## Skit (Dec 2, 2017)

At least it will stop the shakes


----------

